# 2nd Annual Greater Houston Region Young Life Fishing Tournament



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Please join us for the 2nd Annual Greater Houston Region YOUNG LIFE Fishing Tournament in Galveston, TX on September 29th. Entrants will receive a pair of Costa 580g sunglasses, yeti cup, & fishing shirt just for entering! There are also other gifts for higher sponsorship levels. We will also have great raffle prizes and awards for the winners. In addition to the great prizes, there will be great food and drinks! This great event supports ministry in our under resourced and multicultural areas within our Young Life Greater Houston Region. Please see flyer below if you are interested and we hope to see you there!


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Not too late to sign up! Here is the link to details and registration: https://houstonregion.younglife.org/Pages/Fishing-Tournament.aspx


----------

